# rage broadhead opinion



## moneypit

rage broadheads....comments good and bad please.....thinking about trying them!


----------



## okierifleman

I have been using them since they came out, I love them, they leave an awesome hole.


----------



## chrigging

Been using them since they came out and I never looked back...1 bad arse arrow head.


----------



## capt B

Grim reapers whitetail specials, watch em drop!!..
Me personally I won't by a rage!


----------



## 1976Bronc

Iv been using them since they came out as well and love them! The newer ones are even better. Key is to change out the O-rings at the beginning of the season even if it they dont look bad. Lots of opinions on these broad heads and lots of hunting shows use them too. Im sticking with them, one bad*** hole and they leave behind!


----------



## Bearkat2004

I get the chisel tips for that just in case moment of hitting bone.


----------



## dargel136skooter

nothing but rage!!


----------



## NOFNSUZIES

*Rage*

I tried them once years ago to see what the hype was all about but I ended up not joining the bandwagon. I was constantly checking to make sure the blades were seated in the o-ring because I had several occasions where the blades would snag on a vine, my quiver or something and loosen from the o-ring groove. I did shoot a doe with one that blew right through her and left a good hole, but I also shot a medium sized hog with one that didn't get more than about 5 inches of penetration(never recovered him) so I personally had mixed results. Just overall too much stress for me always worrying about the blades. I'll stick with Slick Tricks......


----------



## Sgrem

Use whatever broadhead you like as long as they are extremely scarey sharp.


----------



## altez

NOFNSUZIES said:


> I tried them once years ago to see what the hype was all about but I ended up not joining the bandwagon. I was constantly checking to make sure the blades were seated in the o-ring because I had several occasions where the blades would snag on a vine, my quiver or something and loosen from the o-ring groove. I did shoot a doe with one that blew right through her and left a good hole, but I also shot a medium sized hog with one that didn't get more than about 5 inches of penetration(never recovered him) so I personally had mixed results. Just overall too much stress for me always worrying about the blades. I'll stick with Slick Tricks......


I pretty much had the same results on a hog. Shot him but the blades didn't seem to open up (maybe they did) but the arrow showed only 1.5 - 2 inches of penetration. I was aiming for broadside and he moved when I touched the release. Arrow hit him in the neck area. There was no blood trail so I didn't recover the hog.

Rancher found him several days later alive but down. There were buzzards around him pecking at his wound while he was still alive. Rancher shot him with a .22 and called me about it. I felt real bad and decided to stop using them after that.


----------



## bigl

First year to use Rage but very impressed with them. Shot buck with a pass thru the heart and out the shoulder with a good blood trail. He ran close to 80 yards.


----------



## bobfishbw

Great broadhead. But if you shoot a lot. (Like 40 plus hogs a year), you might buy something that you can resharpen and reuse. I found the Montec by G5 fits the bill. I like the 2 blade rage, but it's only good for one shot. I know they sell replacement blades for $26 but it's easier and cheaper to just resharpen the Montecs. This year (so far) I've shot 40 hogs, 3 bucks, and a Coyote, all with Montecs. I've put my hands on all but 3 hogs. Shot placement is important too. Search "bobfishbw" on youtube and check out my videos. The proof is in the video...


----------



## THE JAMMER

I know a huge number of archers swear by the Rage, but I am of the opinion that if there is the slightest chance of failure, I am not interested.

When I was 12, I watched one of those Saturday morning outdoor shows and watched a hunter shoot an elephant with a longbow and a two bladed Zwickey. The elephant died in 20 seconds. I said that's all the broadhead I need.

And come on--- Rage b head $13-14 a piece??? Plus $10-12 for a shaft?? Plus $10 for a luminock?? plus $1 for a wrap? Plus $ ??? for blazer vanes??? $40 per arrow. Dang- that used to buy a dozen arrows.


----------



## Slick8

I shot the rage for a few years.

I twice had the three blade only deploy two blades, good shot placement and recovered both deer. I think the three blade leaves a superior hole and blood trail when it works. 

I then started shooting the two blade and killed several deer with no losses or failure. Two ran 80-100 yards the rest were 20-40 and dead. Of those deer with the two blade only one had a blood trail like you see on the commercials. Plus I grew tired of constantly checking the blades. 

I switched to the smoke ramcat a d haven't looked back. From the front they look like a deployed rage 3 blade fly like a field point and leave nasty blood trails.


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday

i have taken alot of our customers to our place and have seen too many times where all the blades do not open and then spend half the night tracking animals. mostly on quartering shots. I will not use them and have asked that the customers we bring do not use them on our place.

Shudda...........


----------



## fishingcowboy

I have been shooting them since the came out, and I love them. With the original two blade rage most of my shots were perfect, and cut the heart in two. But I made a risky shot quartering towards me hard, well I took the shot and came in high and went out in gut. Recovered the deer only ran 30 yards. I have blown through all deer and cut ribs bones on both sides. I changed to chisel tip rage last year, and I love them also. I have found all my animals including hogs up to 400lbs, deer, coyote, and bobcat. I shot 6 deer last year with one chisel tip broad head never changed the blades or sharpened them.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide

I haven't been a big fan of any mechanicals and we don't allow hunters to use them on the ranch, for a number of reasons. But I'm going to re-test the new Rage hypodermics this summer. The new collar design, replacing the O-ring may make a big difference and, if I'm not mistaken, you can pick up the collars and use them on the older Rage, to help prevent premature deployment.

The Rage, and other quality mechanicals, are terrific on a picture perfect shot or if the shot goes through soft tissue. The problem arises on a marginal shot, whether it's from poor placement of a deer ducking. These are the shots where the thin moving blades are inferior to a stout fixed blade that can better punch through some bone or other tough tissue. The unfortunate reality of bowhunting is that a bad shot is inevitable, if you hunt for any length of time. This cuts both ways, though - I've seen bad shots through soft tissue where the wide cutting diameter of a Rage was the difference between recovery or a lost animal. So, really, it's a gamble either way.

If you're going to shoot a Rage, or any other mechanical, you need to take into account the shortcoming they have in punching through anything really hard; and, if there's a high likelihood of a duck that could put the Rage into bone, it's time to consider holding off.

The other problem with mechanicals, and one of the main reasons we don't (currently) allow them at the ranch, is the over-confidence they create. Because they have the ability to fly so straight, many hunters fall into the trap of shooting too far. Just because you can hit a stationary target in your back yard at 60 yards DOES NOT mean you can hit a smart old buck at that range. Sure, if it was deaf and blind and couldn't hear or see your shot it might be a 'gimme' but there are too many variables. Just because people see a guy on TV shoot an elk or a mule deer at 70yds doesn't mean it's a good idea on a whitetail that can move like greased lightning.

Rage's are great but they need to be understood and used appropriately.

JMO


----------



## g2outfitter

Rage in the cage. Their awesome. Chisel tip all the way

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## THE JAMMER

BrushyHillGuide said:


> I haven't been a big fan of any mechanicals and we don't allow hunters to use them on the ranch, for a number of reasons. But I'm going to re-test the new Rage hypodermics this summer. The new collar design, replacing the O-ring may make a big difference and, if I'm not mistaken, you can pick up the collars and use them on the older Rage, to help prevent premature deployment.
> 
> The Rage, and other quality mechanicals, are terrific on a picture perfect shot or if the shot goes through soft tissue. The problem arises on a marginal shot, whether it's from poor placement of a deer ducking. These are the shots where the thin moving blades are inferior to a stout fixed blade that can better punch through some bone or other tough tissue. The unfortunate reality of bowhunting is that a bad shot is inevitable, if you hunt for any length of time. This cuts both ways, though - I've seen bad shots through soft tissue where the wide cutting diameter of a Rage was the difference between recovery or a lost animal. So, really, it's a gamble either way.
> 
> If you're going to shoot a Rage, or any other mechanical, you need to take into account the shortcoming they have in punching through anything really hard; and, if there's a high likelihood of a duck that could put the Rage into bone, it's time to consider holding off.
> 
> The other problem with mechanicals, and one of the main reasons we don't (currently) allow them at the ranch, is the over-confidence they create. Because they have the ability to fly so straight, many hunters fall into the trap of shooting too far. Just because you can hit a stationary target in your back yard at 60 yards DOES NOT mean you can hit a smart old buck at that range. Sure, if it was deaf and blind and couldn't hear or see your shot it might be a 'gimme' but there are too many variables. Just because people see a guy on TV shoot an elk or a mule deer at 70yds doesn't mean it's a good idea on a whitetail that can move like greased lightning.
> 
> Rage's are great but they need to be understood and used appropriately.
> 
> JMO


Lots of VERY SAGE advice here. All heed.


----------



## hunterbabe

Never lost an animal with them! Excellent blood trails...!! I ust bought the extremes for an axis hunt in June.


----------



## dadofive

*Rage review*

I started using them this past deer season with my crossbow. I shot two does and a 140 lb sow. None of them went more than 40 yds. Ray Charles could have followed the blood trail. I'm sold on them.


----------



## outtotrout09

I bought a pack of them 4 years ago.....

Had a great hunt going in early October and right at dark a shooter 8 point came in. Had a Easton Axis w/ Lumeknock and a 100gr rage. I took my shot at 30 yards and the buck ducked my arrow. The shot hit a little high in the shoulder complete pass through. Looked for blood for an hour without a drop. Came back the next morning and found nothing. I hunted the same tree stand that evening and at 4:45pm had the buck I hit come in. He was fine like nothing ever happend. There was a small cut on both sides of his shoulder. I ended up watching the deer and decided to pass him.

We named him *Rage*. I watched him for another two years before a rifle hunter ended up taking him. Whoever wants to call BS I have both Hunts on camera. Yes the shot was a little high and not perfect. But, it should have atleast broke a bone and drawn blood.

I was not happy with rage broadheads. I did kill some pigs with the ones I had leftover. I am sure they will preform 99% of the time. I just dont trust that 1%.

I think rage broadhead sales depend on marketing on the outdoor channel "Gapping wound channels", "looks like a ax wound", ETC. Its all Bull **** to get you to buy a pack. There taget market is probably Houston Lease hunters. LOL

Muzzy has been around and I know hunters have killed more with Muzzys than Rage.

Things can go wrong when bowhunting. I dont want to worry about my broadheads. I will stick with my 3 blade 100gr MUZZYS. There is no question they will open.

Just my $.2


----------



## texwake

I love the Rage but there are Big Pros and Cons I have found with them:

CON: I never hog hunt with them becasue they are ineffective at leaving a blood trail.

CON: Its a pain trying to replace and or sharpen the blades. Plus the O-Rings sometimes only last one shot; they slide off or break during entry into the target. 

PRO: They leave a huge blood trail for deer and they do not go more than 30 yards (that I have shot so far).

PRO: They shoot like a field tip.


----------



## THE JAMMER

Think of this: I have NEVER heard of an outfitter saying you can't use a fixed blade/ cut on contact broad head while hunting with them. Let's see: NEVER vs. sometimes. Those guys see way more animals killed than any of us do individually. there must be a reason some of them have the ban.


----------



## WATERWADER99

I bought them and shot three hogs in one evening. Smoked them!!!!! Only found 1 that went bout 60 yards. The other two i found couple days after. These hogs were bout 150 pounds each . Hit both lungs when is passed through . Found one bout 800 yards from where i shot him and the other bout 85 yards from that one. Best part was i took one of the hogs strung it up and shot the arrows three different broadheads. At 30 yards, the rage was just terrible, didnt even pass through completley, muzzy went all the way through and as well as the t3. The hole from a t3 was bigger than the muzzy. I threw three packs in the trash and went with the t3 g5. Im now 22 animals in a row that havent gone over 100 yards. I shoot a mathews z7 extreme.


----------



## Sgrem

THE JAMMER said:


> Think of this: I have NEVER heard of an outfitter saying you can't use a fixed blade/ cut on contact broad head while hunting with them. Let's see: NEVER vs. sometimes. Those guys see way more animals killed than any of us do individually. there must be a reason some of them have the ban.


Exactly....and Rage is the most talked about, give me your opinion of, who likes/dislikes, etc...

If someone said hey what do you think about Rage tires for my wifes car to drop the kids off at school? With similar reports and doubt, how many times would you keep considering them....too many other options without a black cloud over them....


----------



## saltwater_therapy

I have shot them. They are AWESOME! 90% of the time. They can and will fail though.

My favorite broadhead is Slick Trick Magnum.


----------



## Merc

Only time I ever used them was at the Outfitters suggestion on my bear hunt in Canada. There were 3 of us in camp and all were shooting the 2.3" rages, we would have lost 2 of our bears if it weren't for that. 

For stand hunting that's all I'll probably use for deer. For hog's I'll still use a fixed blade to eliminate any chance of failure.


----------



## THE JAMMER

How can you possibly know that you would have lost those bears without the Rage????


----------



## Chase4556

I tried them back when they first came out. After getting them shooting good through my bow, I decided to do some testing, and shot them through one of those foam youth bow targets. After having 2 shots out of about 10 where only one blade opened, and one shot where only two blades deployed(shooting a 3 blade) I went back to fixed blades.

They have been out a few years now, and have made some changes. I can pick them up for $25 plus shipping now, so I will be giving them another shot this year. I will keep my g5 montec and g5 stykers close by though.


----------



## Merc

THE JAMMER said:


> How can you possibly know that you would have lost those bears without the Rage????


Poor shot placement. One was up on the barrel and rotated as the guy released so only hit one lung. We tracked into the dark but turned around and came back in the morning to follow the blood trail all the way back to his den. He was still alive, the Rage took out one lung and the huge exit left us a good blood trail (which is hard to do with bears).

The other was a hard quartering away, entry was behind the shoulder and exit was on the same side of the chest (think peck). Took out one lung and clipped the heart, he was piled up at 300yrds, again thanks to the blood trail and extra width was able to recover.


----------



## WRsteveX

I've never shot rage, but friends and family have tried them to see about the hype with negative results. I have never liked rages just judging by playing with them.
I'm shooting 2.25" shwackers with a 60lb Hoyt. I almost exclusively shoot hogs, at night. So shots can be iffy (hard to shoot in the dark, tired from waiting all night) I have never lost one, and the blood is disgusting. I like the way they work because they don't waste all their kinetic energy opening upon entrance. I should probably back down to the 2" shwackers with my poundage as I sometimes barely get a pass through, but I have a 70/30 carbon element on the way so that should cure that. I will continue to use them.
On the shwackers website they test against rages and show them failing in a few different ways on high speed camera


----------



## WRsteveX

Small pig, but still





























I could see the trail all the way to it without getting down from my 16ft stand with my flashlight.


----------



## wet dreams

I have a hard time believing you hit a lung and the pig was still alive the next morn..WW


----------



## WATERWADER99

Call it what you want. A 22cal behind the ear took care of him. From lack of the broadhead doing its job. I have made way worse shot placements and still ame up on animals in half the distance with them laying there dead. It sounds as im not the only one with thesame problem. Me personally i will not reffer rage to anyone just from what ive done with them and how poorly they performed. There are so many other products out there that have so much better ratings.


----------



## THE JAMMER

Merc said:


> Poor shot placement. One was up on the barrel and rotated as the guy released so only hit one lung. We tracked into the dark but turned around and came back in the morning to follow the blood trail all the way back to his den. He was still alive, the Rage took out one lung and the huge exit left us a good blood trail (which is hard to do with bears).
> 
> The other was a hard quartering away, entry was behind the shoulder and exit was on the same side of the chest (think peck). Took out one lung and clipped the heart, he was piled up at 300yrds, again thanks to the blood trail and extra width was able to recover.


Not to be a pain, but that is still strictly your opinion. I guess there have never been any animals killed and recovered with one lung hits with two bladed flint broadheads.

No doubt the rage works extremely well, WHEN IT WORKS. I'm just not willing to take a chance. I spend too much time and money and dedication to a hunt to have it end with the possibility of a non performing broadhead.

And again, that is just MY opinion, just as you had yours. That's what makes the world go around.

Good discussion and inputs.


----------



## Trouthunter

It's a simple matter really and no need for debate.

If you trust mechanical heads then use them.

If you do not trust mechanical heads then don't use them.

TH


----------



## txdukklr

BrushyHillGuide said:


> I haven't been a big fan of any mechanicals and we don't allow hunters to use them on the ranch, for a number of reasons. But I'm going to re-test the new Rage hypodermics this summer. The new collar design, replacing the O-ring may make a big difference and, if I'm not mistaken, you can pick up the collars and use them on the older Rage, to help prevent premature deployment.
> 
> The Rage, and other quality mechanicals, are terrific on a picture perfect shot or if the shot goes through soft tissue. The problem arises on a marginal shot, whether it's from poor placement of a deer ducking. These are the shots where the thin moving blades are inferior to a stout fixed blade that can better punch through some bone or other tough tissue. The unfortunate reality of bowhunting is that a bad shot is inevitable, if you hunt for any length of time. This cuts both ways, though - I've seen bad shots through soft tissue where the wide cutting diameter of a Rage was the difference between recovery or a lost animal. So, really, it's a gamble either way.
> 
> If you're going to shoot a Rage, or any other mechanical, you need to take into account the shortcoming they have in punching through anything really hard; and, if there's a high likelihood of a duck that could put the Rage into bone, it's time to consider holding off.
> 
> The other problem with mechanicals, and one of the main reasons we don't (currently) allow them at the ranch, is the over-confidence they create. Because they have the ability to fly so straight, many hunters fall into the trap of shooting too far. Just because you can hit a stationary target in your back yard at 60 yards DOES NOT mean you can hit a smart old buck at that range. Sure, if it was deaf and blind and couldn't hear or see your shot it might be a 'gimme' but there are too many variables. Just because people see a guy on TV shoot an elk or a mule deer at 70yds doesn't mean it's a good idea on a whitetail that can move like greased lightning.
> 
> Rage's are great but they need to be understood and used appropriately.
> 
> JMO


I spend a lot of time tuning my bow and I agree with all of the above. That said I shoot and kill a lot of animals with Rage's and I'll be shooting it next year too.

Many guys I know shoot mechanicals tell me they shoot them because they group with their fp and they can't get a bh to do the same. I say BS, because its that same guy who then complains about penetration.

Spend some time learning how to make the back end of the arrow to put the full force behind the tip of the arrow and you'll get bh groups and pass throughs with mechanicals. All arrows will stop when you try and punch it through the hard stuff.

Nothing replaces a piece of equipment set up to perform at its maximum. i've had a number of friends who complain about consistency in shooting who I spend an hour with tuning their bow only to find out that they could reduce their moa by half when their bow was set up right.


----------



## txdukklr

This isn't even 1/10th the deer I've shot with a rage but also was confident enough in the head to shoot it for my biggest ever 184 5/8


----------



## THE JAMMER

Wow, love the look on your face in that last photo. Scares me and I'm fearless.

You need to somehow market that!!!


----------



## Quackerbox

Ive have good and bad experiences. Two times one bucks it was bad, one buck was shot a week later without so much as a limp at the same stand with the head still in his shoulder. The other was shot 1/4 mile away prolly a month later. BUT both of these shots the arrow went high and hit the scapula. Ive had does run less than 20 feet pouring blood out both sides. 

Ive only shot the 3 blade and most of the guys I know with good experiencies used two blades....


----------



## Txhunter87

When it comes to bow hunting I trust in Murphyâ€™s Law what can go wrong will go wrong and thatâ€™s why I chose to use a fixed blade over a mechanical, I hear tons of good things about the rage but you also hear about the bad and with everything that can go wrong with bow hunting I would rather take the broad head failing out of the equation


----------



## Trouthunter

> When it comes to bow hunting I trust in Murphyâ€™s Law what can go wrong will go wrong and thatâ€™s why I chose to use a fixed blade over a mechanical, I hear tons of good things about the rage but you also hear about the bad and with everything that can go wrong with bow hunting I would rather take the broad head failing out of the equation


This.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch

I agree with above...Fixed blade Muzzy Phantom


----------



## outtotrout09

Txhunter87 said:


> When it comes to bow hunting I trust in Murphyâ€™s Law what can go wrong will go wrong and thatâ€™s why I chose to use a fixed blade over a mechanical, I hear tons of good things about the rage but you also hear about the bad and with everything that can go wrong with bow hunting I would rather take the broad head failing out of the equation


YES!


----------



## Wet_Willie

Huge Believer in the Chisel tip 3 Blade. Rediculous hole. And they fly really well. But thin blades so if your hog hunting and you miss like at night blades get eaten up by sticks etc. Audad, couple whitetail, and piggies all killed with it. But At the end of the day I still have Some Muzzy MX4 in the quiver at all times for if I Want Absolute Death and flight through any brush just about. Kinda the All terrain broadhead if u ask me. lol


----------



## CopanoRN

Really love the Rage! Have never let me down! When I got my wife into bow hunting she asked what broad head to use, there are so many. I told her good strong practice and shot placement, the Rage would be all she needed! I have a buddy that swears by the Blood Runner......He's a pretty good shot and had to shoot his last deer 3 times this past season, the third being with the rifle. Call me crazy but my Rage have always gone strait through. Lol he hates when I remind him!
When it comes to sticking pigs, I do like my Muzzy's, blades handle the fat plate a little better!


----------



## stuckinfreeport

They are all I use. They will mess up some critters.


----------



## Jkub

3 blade rage hard to beat


----------

